# cool water plants ?



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

One of the guys in my local club has some extra bluespotted sunfishes (Enneacanthus gloriosus) and I'm hoping to get some.
I want to setup a planted tank for them, so I'm trying to find some plants that are comfortable around 70 F.
Any suggestions ?
Anacharis (elodia) is banned in Mass, as are a few other plants that have become invasive species...
Plus I tend to have a brown thumb with stem plants for some reason...

Are there any crypts that would be comfortable at 70F ? 
I think I can get a few varieties of Sag, and I've heard that cardinal plant would work. 

Thanks for any feedback !


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are some crypts that will do well in cooler water..vals and sags will also..you could also try some nymphea or aponogeton madagascarenses...


----------

